# Our Dogs



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Here's a few video's from over the weekend of our working cocker spaniel Roe and our 2 year old terrier Stoat.

Roe is coming on really well, wasn't keen on water at first but now loves it. Stoat is a hardened ratter with a quick speed of turn and fast catch reflex.

The camera is an SJ4000 (like a gopro), hopefully the quality will improve as I play around with the settings.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stoat our little ratter.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Sure would love a squirrel dog like that, Matt! I'm a .22 long rifle guy, though.

Love the retrieving action, too. Made me smile.

Next weekend, a local gun-dog club is to have a hunt test whereby some ducks need to be shot in front of the dogs. I've done it for two years now but had to pass this time around. Other priorities beckon.

Thanks for the smile.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good training !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Roe's only just hit a year old so she's coming on well, I don't like to rush gun dogs as it only produces hot and head strong individuals. We probably have more gun dog trials over here than anywhere else in the world but it's not really my thing.

Terries are an absolute joy and a complete nightmare all rolled into one but I wouldn't ever be without one.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

They're doing an awesome job. Great work with them Matt.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thank you Wayne.


----------

